# Meinung ACER Aspire E5-571-5930 (Media Markt Schnapp des Tages)



## Berti28 (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren wie Eure Meinung zu dem heutigen Schnapp des Tages von Media Markt ist.

ACER Aspire E5-571-5930 für 399€
ACER Aspire E5 Notebooks - Media Markt

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop mit dem ich hauptsächlich Filme auf den TV streamen und surfen werde.
Ein bisschen schreckt mich die Onboard Grafikkarte ab. Auch wenn ich seit WoW vor vier Jahren kaum noch zocke.

Wie ist generell die Meinung? Gibt es bessere alternativen? Kann man mit der Onboard Grafikkarte (Intel HD 5500) halbwegs was anfangen?

Mir wurde beim Media Markt noch der Acer Aspire E5-521-60Y6 für 419 € angeboten.
Acer Aspire E5-521-60Y6 - Test - CHIP

Wäre dieser besser als der Schnapp des Tages?


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## flotus1 (23. Juli 2015)

Die HD5500 Onboard-Grafik reicht für deine Aufgaben dicke. Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan und man muss von Gaming mal abgesehen nicht befürchten dass die Leistung nicht ausreicht.
Das zweite Notebook ist dank AMD-CPU viel langsamer als das Angebot von MediaMarkt. Keine gute Alternative.


----------



## Ozzelot (23. Juli 2015)

Habe auch überlegt ob ich da zuschlage, aber auch mit hat die IGP bisher abgeschreckt, schade das man sich nicht ausgiebig informieren kann, weil das Angebot ja nur heute zählt.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Juli 2015)

Ob das wohl so gewollt ist


----------



## Berti28 (23. Juli 2015)

Noch sind ja online 3 Stunden Zeit. 
Ist das Notebook vom Preis/Leistung Verhältnis gut oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?


----------



## flotus1 (23. Juli 2015)

Wenn es dir auf den schnellen Prozessor und die damit einhergehende brauchbare integrierte Grafik ankommt ist das die billigste Möglichkeit. Den gibt es in keinem anderen Gerät zu diesem Preis.
Ansonsten gibt es keine hervorstechenden Merkmale gegenüber anderen billigst-Notebooks.
Es ist halt ein klassischer Lockvogel. Eine gute Komponente (CPU) mit der man Werbung machen kann, der Rest billig. Wenn es dir auf genau diese CPU ankommt ein guter Deal.


----------



## Hans-Werner-Wurst (28. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe 2 dieser Schnapps gekauft (Acer 15 "571-5930"). Einer für meine Frau, der andere für mich. Fazit. 1 funktioniert wie er sollte, der zweite nicht.
Turboboost funktioniert nicht, Touchpad hat ab und an Macken.

Also diesen umgetauscht und einen neuen vom Stapel bekommen.

Zu Hause wieder gleiches Problem. Turboboost funzt nicht (max 2.2 Ghz egal was man macht) Touchpad hat Macken und ein dicker Kratzer auf dem  Display. (Verpackung war versiegelt).

Werde also wieder mal zum Markt fahren müssen und auch das Austauschgerät umtauschen müssen.  Kann nach der bisherigen Erfahrung nur dringend davon abraten dort ein Schnäppchen machen zu wollen. 


Update 31.07.2015

War also heute mal wieder im Mediamarkt den Laptop erneut umtauschen.
Dort traf ich dann auf den Herrn Pfeifer, welcher sich für meine Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigte und mir anbot einen höherwertigen Ersatzlaptop auszuwählen.
Man kann ja über Mediamarkt sagen was man will, Service ist bei denen Top, grade wenn mal was nicht so richtig läuft  wie es sollte.
Nun hatte ich also die Qual der Wahl. Toshiba und Acer fielen ja schonmal raus, da ich mit Toshiba schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hatte und bei einem ACER mir das Risiko zu hoch war, wieder zum Mediamarkt fahren zu müssen um auch diesen umzutauschen, obwohl die ACER dort ein hochwertiges Gehäuse und super Tastatur haben, welche auch für Vielschreiber gut geeignet ist.

Ich hatte mich nun zwischen einem besonders schönen weißen ASUS 17" mit Intel Cor i5 5200u, 4Gb Ram, 1TB HDD und Nvidia 920m und einem 15" HP mit Intel Core i7 5500u , 8 Gb Ram, 750 TB HDD, und Nvidia 820m zu entscheiden. 

Diese beiden jedenfalls zog ich in die engere Wahl.
Das ASUS Notebook war ein sehr schönes mit herrvoragender Tastatur und halt 17".
Letztendlich habe ich mich aber für Geschwindigkeit vor Design entschieden und die inneren Werte des 15" HP gewannen. 

Allerdings gab es zwei Nachteile beim HP.
1. Die Nvidia 820M Grafikeinheit ist nur minimal schneller als die Intel HD5500 Einheit. Eigentlich machte es keinen Sinn die 820m dort einzubauen. Da hätte man eher eine 840m oder 920m nehmen sollen. Tatsächlich sind manche Benchmarks mit abgeschalteter 820m schneller, da der HD5500 von Intel schon recht flott ist. (Für eine intigrierte Grafikeinheit)

2. Wohl der größte Nachteil gegenüber dem ACER und dem ASUS ist die labrige billige Tastatur des HPs. Antik und nicht mehr zeitgemäß, häng an zwei Stellen durch, ist wackelig, schwammig und nicht für längere Textpassagen geeignet.
Nunja, ich habe ja auch nicht vor damit einen Roman zu schreiben, aber diesen Bericht hier schreibe ich grade an dem ACER meiner Frau, wegen dessen besserer Tastatur.
(Der ACER der von Anfang an  tadelos lief)

Es war von dem Herrn Pfeifer zweifellos sehr großzügig, daß ich mir einen solch höherwertigen Laptop aussuchen durfte. Dafür danke ich Herr Pfeifer und Mediamarkt herzlich. Diesen Service muss man auch mal loben.

Viel besser als z.B. der Internetshop, wo ich einen Toshiba Notebook für eine Bekannte bestellte, der innerhalb 6 Monate ein Displayschaden aufwies, ohne jetzt äusserlich Mißhandelt worden zu sein, und wo sich der Onlinehändler einfach tot stellte. Keine Reaktion auf die Reklamationen.
Wer Service braucht, sollte solche Onlinehändler meiden, die nur billig können und Amazon oder Mediamarkt den Vorzug geben.

Nun hatte ich also den HP hier und auch gleich mal die gleichen Programme drüber laufen lassen wie beim ACER.
HWInfo64, CPU-Z , Intel Turboboost Monitor 2.6, SISOFT Sandra 2015 Lite und Furmark.

Diesmal liefen alle Programme wie sie sollten. Der Core i7 lief von 800Mhz bis 3.0 Ghz, die Temperaturen blieben in den spezifizierten Bereichen und die Grafikbenchmarks, ergaben die erwarteten Ergebnisse. Der 820m unwesendlich schneller als der Intel 5500, ein 920m wäre da sinnvoller gewesen.
Beide taugen zwar für kleine Facebookflashspielchen, normale Spiele mit 3D Grafik überfordern beide Grafikeinheiten.
Es steht zwar 820m + Intel 5500 auf der Notebookverpackung,  aber das soll nur implizieren, daß angeblich beide Einheiten in einer Art SLI Verbund zusammenarbeiten würden.

Ist natürlich Quatsch und Irreführung seitens HP.

SLI erfordert immer zwingend identische Grafikkarten.

Ist der 820m aktiviert, schaltet sich die interne Intel 5500 Einheit aus. Und schaltet man den 820m im Gerätemanager aus, läuft die Grafikberechnung über den Intel5500 der sich dann automatisch einschaltet.
Schaltet man beide aus, läuft die Grafikberechnung über eine Softwareemulation von Microsoft. Dies ist nicht zu empfehlen, da hier die Grafikleistung mangelhaft ist.

Was die Grafik, Design, Größe und Tastatur angeht, wäre das ASUS Notebook natürlich die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Am schönsten wäre es gewesen, wenn dort ein ASUS 17" Notebook mit Core i7, 8Gb, 1TB, Nvidia 920m, in Weiß oder Silber zur Auswahl gewesen wäre, aber ich denke, so Großzügig durfte Mediamarkt dann doch nicht sein.  Da läge man schon bei 999€

Das HP mit seinem Core i7 und den 8Gb Ram läuft auf jeden Fall schonmal schneller als der Core i5 5200u mit nur 4 Gb Ram.
Arithmetik Benchmark bis zu 20% schneller.

Da mir ein schneller Prozessor und viel Ram wichtig waren, ist dann doch der HP wohl die bessere Wahl. In wieweit mich jetzt die üble Tastatur nerven wird, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ich arbeite aber eh lieber mit einer Maus.
Und wenn ich mal viel schreiben muß, kann ich das auf meinem PC machen oder leihe mir den ACER von der Frau aus 

Wären beide ACER in Ordnung gewesen, hätte ich die bei diesem Preis auf jeden Fall empfehlen können. Für 399€ hätte man ein herrvoragendes Notebook erhalten.
Leider zeigte ACER hier eine mangelhafte Qualitätskontrolle und zu einem normalen Preis von 499€ kann ich da keine Kaufempfehlung abgeben.
Für 499€ gab es ein fast identisches Medion Notebook bei Aldi. Das gleiche Gehäuse und Tastatur wie das ACER (Nur andere Farbe) auch Core i5 5200u, 4Gb Ram, 1TB HDD, Intel 5500 GPU, aber ein weitaus besseres 15" Display mit einer hohen Auflösung von 1600x900 oder gar 1920 x 1080. Wobei da muss ich nochmal reinschauen. 
Die Auflösung 1366 x 768 ist schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Haben aber noch viele Notebooks.

Nochmals vielen Dank Herr Pfeifer.

Gruß
Euer Hans.


----------

